# Good gaming monitor for 11k



## MegaMind (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys, planning on getting a good gaming monitor(1080p) to replace my V173W...
Budget 11k(12k max.)...

I was looking at,
*Samsung P2350*

*Asus ML238H*

On seeing the specs, Asus ML238H looks better... 
Which one to get? Any better options?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2011)

Buy BenQ G2222HDL @ 8K - 8.5K & use the remaining money in buying another 2 gb ram & one more 500gb drive.

Or You Don't Buy Monitor Instead you buy a graphics card.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 15, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Buy BenQ G2222HDL @ 8K - 8.5K & use the remaining money in buying another 2 gb ram & one more 500gb drive.



They are on the way... 11 - 12k exclusively for monitor...


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 15, 2011)

My bet would be on Samsung...although ASUS ML238H rocks on spec sheet!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> My bet would be on Samsung...although ASUS ML238H rocks on spec sheet!



Yep.. Coudnt find detailed review abt ML238H.. So waiting for suggestions..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

^^Go for Samsung.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

^^By how much n for which one??


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

P2350 @10.8 k at smc

LOOK at this model

Its dell full 24 inch led moniter.go for it.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> LOOK at this model
> 
> Its dell full 24 inch led moniter.go for it.



I jus thought u would say that... Buddy size is not a priority...

P2350 n ML238H has better Color reproduction... N they hav 2ms response time..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Then go for P2350.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 16, 2011)

Offtopic: how much does the PX2350 cost??


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

^^*Rs 15750/-*


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^*Rs 15750/-*



Tenida This is the price of PX2370 Not PX2350.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

Guys, Asus ML238H is LED but samsung P2350, benq G2420HD(considering this too) are LCD..
Which is better for gaming..?


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Check this also:-

ASUS MS246H 23.6 in. Widescreen LED Monitor, Compare and Buy latest 23 (in.) Onwards Online in India: bitFang.com


Here's a review for the 23" model:-

AnandTech - ASUS MS238H Review - Slim and Affordable


----------



## Tenida (Jul 19, 2011)

Chose LED monitor-
Advantage-
1)Slimmer Size
2)Better viewing angle
3)Fast response time

but check this model* Viewsonic VA2431wm* bagged best buy in digit magazine under 24 inch category.


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Viewing angle in Benq G2420HD is pretty bad.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Chose LED monitor-
> Advantage-
> 1)Slimmer Size
> 2)Better viewing angle
> 3)Fast response time





Skud said:


> Viewing angle in Benq G2420HD is pretty bad.



Then Asus ML238H suits my budget


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Actually viewing angles are not a personal problem for me, I can always adjust the direction of the monitor, but that extra 1 inch of screen space is hard to ignore.

Your requirements may vary for sure.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

^^Ya skud, size doesnt matter for me... Opting for LED now... 
Thanks for that anandtech link...


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

You are welcome buddy. Glad to know it helps.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 20, 2011)

Get the Asus ML238H display. It was there in the Asus Power User event and pretty good display it is. There is another model *ML238H BK*, available @ 10.76K in *lynx-india*. HAve a look at it.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

I support samsung, build quality and pic quality is beyond groovy.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

+1 for samsung  My Samsung B2230 is super for its price.Color reproduction are almost natural.Go for Led moniter by samsung


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> I support samsung, build quality and pic quality is beyond groovy.



At this price range, *Samsung S23A300B* LED is avail. but has poor specs compared to the *Asus ML238H*



Cilus said:


> Get the Asus ML238H display. It was there in the Asus Power User event and pretty good display it is. There is another model *ML238H BK*, available @ 10.76K in *lynx-india*. HAve a look at it.



Thats the same model i guess, to mention black they must hav added BK...

Both Asus ML238H & Samsung S23A300B are 23" but the pixel pitch is 0.2652mm is Asus & 0.282mm in Samsung, which makes the asus ml238h produce sharper image than the Samsung S23A300B... 
Is my point of view right??


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

I think so.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wondering, are the ASUS monitors PITA? (warranty and RMA procedure), compared to Samsung. I've had pleasant experience with Samsung


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> At this price range, *Samsung S23A300B* LED is avail. but has poor specs compared to the *Asus ML238H*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pixel pitch isn't the only thing that defines a monitor, I saw a bunch of asus monitor the other day during the power meet, none of them looked as good as Samsung, IMHO.



sammy_cool said:


> Just wondering, are the ASUS monitors PITA? (warranty and RMA procedure), compared to Samsung. I've had pleasant experience with Samsung


In kolkata you have rashi, although monitors have other rma center its better to steer clear of asus in kolkata.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> In kolkata you have rashi, although monitors have other rma center its better to steer clear of asus in kolkata.



mobos?


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> mobos?


Are you nuts? Rashi handles all asus rma, not just mobos.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Pixel pitch isn't the only thing that defines a monitor, I saw a bunch of asus monitor the other day during the power meet, none of them looked as good as Samsung, IMHO.



Then i have to inspect them in showrooms... 
Does elec. stores like Croma, Ezone, etc. hav monitors in display?

Got quote from a local shop,
G2420HD - 11.2K
ML238H - 11.7K
P2350 - N/A...

LCD vs LED

Is a LED monitor better for eyes than a LCD ?

In the above threads, they hav said that the CCFL LCD is better than WLED(which are avail within 15k range)...


----------

